# Agility Nationals, Go little man, go!



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

This is such an awesome agility dog. He is so fast! Look at him go. Dylan is a rat terrier.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

oh my goodness - do you know this dog? He is fantastic.

Having dabbled (a very small amount) I am embarrassed of what we do in the weave poles and the see-saw, compared to that.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

What a fast doggy! That dog has gone far I bet!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Yep, he has gotten pretty far! Awesome little dog.

It just takes time and practice, xelil. I love agility, I hope one day I can be at this level. This dog and handler are very dedicated and awesome. I don't know them personally. I just look at agility videos and when I see stuff like this I'm inspired. :]


----------

